# My home built campervan "Horace"



## kevr124 (Mar 24, 2015)

Heres a few pics of my VW T4 campervan, I bought it as a plain panel van and converted it myself.
Its a LWB 2.5TDi 102 
Horace is his name and hes appeared in a few magazines including a 6 page feature in VWT

 
My wife, 2 labradors and I are always off somewhere in it and belong to a large VW forum and clubs. heres some of the build pictures 
A site in Dartmoor 
The full build thread can be viewed HERE
:have fun:


----------



## Neckender (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW! Really nice van, you will have many comfortable nights in him.


John.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh wow what a van well done!!!:banana::bow::fun:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 26, 2015)

A real showstopper.:camper:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 26, 2015)

Horace, a proper van name, love it.


----------



## Sky (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, what a great job you've made of that.  I'm impressed. 

:bow:


----------



## mikejay (Mar 26, 2015)

Great looking vw love the colour bet its nice and warm with all that insulation.

Mike


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi kev,nice van and i noticed that you have the very same v.w clock that we have only our is in blue.
We also found some salt and pepper pots and mugs to match.
Nice job and loved the ceiling


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a very nice van and looks very well put together, brilliant.


----------



## frontslide (Mar 26, 2015)

'Crackin' job you have done there  why 2 ironing boards though?


----------



## kevr124 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Many thanks*

Hi Guys, many thanks for your kind words, I used to be an auto electrician and caravan technician so it made sense to combine my skills and Horace was the result. We are moving from west sussex to cornwall in a few months and looking forward to that, heres a short walk through video (on an iphone) Horace youtube
Hope to meet some of you at some meets,
kev


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 26, 2015)

Superb job mate.


----------



## spacehopper (Mar 30, 2015)

*really nice job*

Work like this inspires others.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 30, 2015)

Fantastic job,love the big chess board on the floor.:wacko:


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice job, real neat, my mercs not gonna be up to that standard! I have insulated it the same way though so I was pleased to see that


----------



## jeanette (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow well done great job a big pat on the back!! :bow:


----------



## CAL (Apr 18, 2015)

Great van. Good job and well done. What fridge have you chosen ? as my van has a similar layout and I'd like to change from a cool box that I have at the moment in the same position as yours to a proper fridge but there are so many different models. The separate compressor is a good idea. Just starting to look around at the possible options.


----------



## kevr124 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi and thanks,
my fridge is a Weaco CRP-40, it has the removable compressor, the most popular one is the CRP-50 but that has a fixed compressor,
cheers,
kev


----------

